# URGENT - Free to good homes!



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Sorry to post this in the discussions section but this is an urgent rehome offer so I'm putting a few threads on relevant sections of the forums.

Pekin bantam cockerels free to good homes - please have a look

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...rgent-free-good-homes-pekin.html#post10772761


----------

